

Ask HN: Best Anti-virus for mac? - grhmc

I&#x27;ve looked at Sophos, but I&#x27;m terrified one of these programs will put its hooks in like McAfee.
======
bediger4000
Before you go with anything proprietary or closed source, you should read
Tavis Ormandy's "Sophail" papers:

[https://lock.cmpxchg8b.com/sophail.pdf](https://lock.cmpxchg8b.com/sophail.pdf)

[https://lock.cmpxchg8b.com/sophailv2.pdf](https://lock.cmpxchg8b.com/sophailv2.pdf)

I suppose you could try to convince yourself that the Mac version comes from a
different code base than the Windows version, or that Sophos (or any other
vendor) has cleaned up their act, or that Ormanday was just being bitter. But
seriously, folks...

------
aareet
I use ClamXAV and it works really well. The app-store version doesn't have
it's constant monitoring daemon, but if you download the DMG from the website,
you get constant monitoring as well.

------
iancarroll
Avast is the best you can get for free - I'd buy Kaspersky or ESET if you're
willing to pay.

------
binaryanomaly
I have bitdefender. So far it didn't bother me which is good.

